# New SLK - manual or not?



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Most reviews seem to say that the manual in MB's new SLK is sorted and not the nightmare that previous ones have been. I have the possible option of getting a very highly specified six month old SLK at a reasonable price but it is manual.

What is the likely impact come trade-in time? How much of a penalty is likely? Any thoughts, opinions etc more than welcome.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

A quick (& unscientific) straw poll here shows no one has owned a manual MB 

I'd think with lots of options and a reasonable performance it won't take that much of a hit - esp if you get rid before it becomes too common a sight and the worst of the depreciation curve hits.

Most SLKs will probably be that wierd 7-sp (? I think) auto - sounds nasty from the reviews I've read.

You going AMG BreTT ? :twisted:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jonno said:


> A quick (& unscientific) straw poll here shows no one has owned a manual MB
> 
> I'd think with lots of options and a reasonable performance it won't take that much of a hit - esp if you get rid before it becomes too common a sight and the worst of the depreciation curve hits.
> 
> ...


I wish! Actually might not be going SLK at all! Straight choice between a SLK350 manual or a automatic CLK200K convertible. Head says CLK, heart says SLK....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> I wish! Actually might not be going SLK at all! Straight choice between a SLK350 manual or a automatic CLK200K convertible. Head says CLK, heart says SLK....


Would have thought the CLK would feel under powered.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

ronin said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > I wish! Actually might not be going SLK at all! Straight choice between a SLK350 manual or a automatic CLK200K convertible. Head says CLK, heart says SLK....
> ...


It will be - long story but it comes down to one or the other. With a young son, the politically acceptable one is the CLK. I'll sleep on it overnight, but that might be the way I end up going. :?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Brett, 
My Father had a CLK200K loan car while his E-Class was having warranty work, it was nasty.

the engine was very harsh, it made his E270 CDI feel fast and refined!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> Brett,
> My Father had a CLK200K loan car while his E-Class was having warranty work, it was nasty.
> 
> the engine was very harsh, it made his E270 CDI feel fast and refined!


Ouch - that has helped....in a way :?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Brett,
Don`t get me wrong, it wasn`t a bad car, just not a good one if you know what I mean.

Mercedes can do a lot better than the 200K engine. A 270CDI CLK might be a good bet?

I understand your dilemma re the SLK, kids etc.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Wolfsburger - as I said before, it is a long story involving an S-Class that is not fit for purpose. The dealer has finally agreed to swap it but has limited me to his used stock. Not a huge selection in there to be honest.

On the manual box front, my CLK was a six speed manual, and to be honest it wasn't that bad. The only awkward thing about it was when you were trying to do a hill start - co-ordinating slipping the clutch and pulling a lever was somehow more awkward than with a standard handbrake.

The new SLK has a conventional handbrake so this should be less of an issue. I have read a couple of reviews in What Car and Top Gear and they both say that the new manual gearbox is a great piece of kit on the SLK and is a better drivers car than the 7 speed auto. Of course when it comes to trade-in time, that is when I am likely to be penalised if the old "never buy a Merc with a manual gearbox" still applies.

I've decided against the CLK Convertible for all the reasons already stated. I honestly think I would want to get rid of it sooner rather than later and am more likely to keep the SLK for a longer period. The other key factor is residuals - best of any car on sale now is the SLK at 78% retained after three years.

So I've informed the dealer that I want his manual SLK in exchange for my S-Class and Â£8k. I await his reply.....I've yet to pluck up the courage to tell the wife....that will be a MUCH harder conversation...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> So I've informed the dealer that I want his manual SLK in exchange for my S-Class and Â£8k. I await his reply.....I've yet to pluck up the courage to tell the wife....that will be a MUCH harder conversation...


Brave man Brett - good luck

What colour/spec is the SLK350? its my current fave MB in terms of shape/design 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice one, don't tell, suprise her :lol: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jonno said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > So I've informed the dealer that I want his manual SLK in exchange for my S-Class and Â£8k. I await his reply.....I've yet to pluck up the courage to tell the wife....that will be a MUCH harder conversation...
> ...


It's Obsidian Black Metallic with Orient Beige interior - I'm not going to say much more until the dealer confirms that he is going to accept my offer...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Nice one, don't tell, suprise her :lol: :wink:


Well the first time we met, I'd just got my CLK. I was very proud of it and in my drunken stupor went on and on about it. She then said, "I know, I've seen it". I didn't believe that at all, so challenged her asking her what car I had. Her reply....."A black one!"

So as the S-Class is green black and the SLK is black, I may have a chance... :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

BreTT said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, don't tell, suprise her :lol: :wink:
> ...


Is she blond? :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Is she blond? :lol:


_Dirty_ blonde.....  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Is she blond? :lol:
> ...


The best kind...

(or is that not exactly what you meant?)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Yep, exactly what I meant


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Do it "dirty" with her and you can have the SLK then.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I wondered how long it would take you, V!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

By the way, the dealer phoned me on Friday night to try haggle over the deal. I told him he had two choices:

(a) SLK350 in exchange for S320 and Â£8k
(b) refund in full for the S320

Funnily enough, he phoned me ten minutes later to say that he'd had the go-ahead on the SLK and that his "finance lady" would be in contact on Saturday to go through the figures.

She didn't call. So, I may give him heart failure tomorrow morning and demand my money back (just out of badness).


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

So Brett...................

..........you told the wife yet :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> So Brett...................
> 
> ..........you told the wife yet :wink:


No....just off the phone from the dealer. After much discussion....I'm getting my money back. Car is being collected on Wednesday or Thursday this week.

Then I start looking for another car...everything is back on the menu (so to speak).


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

How come?

I thought you`d got a good deal, SLK +Â£8,000, what went wrong?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How will you cope with only one car, till you find another replacement?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> How come?
> 
> I thought you`d got a good deal, SLK +Â£8,000, what went wrong?


I pushed it because I wasn't convinced. The SLK was a manual as mentioned already. I spoke to some other dealerships about it and on the whole, they warned me against buying it as unless I was prepared to take a pretty large hit on it, I would struggle to trade it in. No one wants a manual Mercedes if they can get an auto.

So I told him either knock Â£1,250 off the cost of the SLK and thus give me some protection against future residuals, or give me a full refund on the S. He chose to give me a refund.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> How will you cope with only one car, till you find another replacement?


I am away in Copenhagen next week, so when I get back I'll simply hire a car and hit the showrooms. The money will be in the bank and I'll be able to negotiate on my terms...


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

So, what`s on the cards now then?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> So, what`s on the cards now then?


May go for an auto SLK... 

Don't know because, if truth be told, I didn't expect him to agree to a full refund...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Wolfsburger said:
> 
> 
> > So, what`s on the cards now then?
> ...


You mentioned before that you need a 4 seater, why not go for a clk320? or clk55amg :twisted:

Have a nice trip, talk soon.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsburger said:
> ...


I don't really NEED a four seater...that would be the politically correct decision to make....I WANT a roadster...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Best manual box MB have ever made I recall reading somewhere in a test. Go for it.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

dont belive all you read about how much the car will be worth in 3 yrs time i had a 225ttc and brought a new 350slk with all the toys for my wife from day one she missed the old tt, so after only 4 months it was gone and replaced with a new 3.2ttc. she is now happy again, i liked the slk engine that 3.5 (v6) really does fly but the 7 speed box gets confused sometimes. that slk cost around 43k after only 4 months most of the mercedes dealers would only offer me 31k to 35k. thats a BIG sting on a car thats surpposed to have a 12+ months waiting list (and only covered 1050 miles) in the end i managed 39k from my local audi dealer. thats my 2p worth. cheers


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mobbster said:


> dont belive all you read about how much the car will be worth in 3 yrs time i had a 225ttc and brought a new 350slk with all the toys for my wife from day one she missed the old tt, so after only 4 months it was gone and replaced with a new 3.2ttc. she is now happy again, i liked the slk engine that 3.5 (v6) really does fly but the 7 speed box gets confused sometimes. that slk cost around 43k after only 4 months most of the mercedes dealers would only offer me 31k to 35k. thats a BIG sting on a car thats surpposed to have a 12+ months waiting list (and only covered 1050 miles) in the end i managed 39k from my local audi dealer. thats my 2p worth. cheers


Residuals in the first year always take a big hit. After that things level out. Also predicted residuals also work on the list price without any options. Ticking the boxes on the options sheet make the car more desireable when you come to sell it on, but don't add the same amount of value to the car as you pay for them.

In the end, I bought the "safe" option. Went for an 18 month old E320 Estate ex-demonstrator with 7k on the clock. List price on that was Â£41k I paid Â£28k - the diesel equivalent spec was still up at Â£35k. Works both ways...


----------

